# artikkelittomuus



## Gavril

Englanninkielisissä maissa on yleistä, että äidinkielenään (esim.) venäjänkieliset puhuvat "artikkelitöntä" englantia eli ilman sanoja "a" tai "the". Maassani artikkelittömyyttä pidetään etenkin venäläisen alkuperän tunnusmerkkinä, vaikka paitsi venäjä on hirveästi muita kieliä joista artikkeli puuttuu.

Odottaisi olevan yleistä, että suomenkielisetkin puhuisivat esim. englantia ilman artikkeliä. Mutta,

1) puhekielessä käytetään kuulemma laajasti jonkunlaista (_se_-sanaan perustunutta) artikkeliä

2) Ruotsin/englannin laajan opisekelmisen ansiosta monet suomalaiset -- ehkä useimmat -- osaavat kieltä jossa artikkeli on olennaista.

Teidän kokemuksenne perusteella, puhuvatko suomenkieliset usein artikelitöntä englantia, ruotsia jne., tai käyttävätkö yleensä artikkeliä odotuksenmukaisissa paikoissa?

Kiitos ja hyvää Juhannus(aatto?)a


----------



## sammio

Oman kokemukseni mukaan artikkeli unohtuu suomalaisilta kyllä usein, itseltänikin. En tosin osaa verrata venäläisiin, luultavasti suomalaiset muistavat artikkelin kuitenkin paremmin nimenomaan juuri kieltenopetuksen ansiosta. Tietenkin mitä paremmin kieltä osaa sitä useammin artikkelin muistaa, mutta tavalliselta pulliaiselta joka ei paljoa ole kieltä käytännössä käyttänyt voi artikkeli unohtua.

Toinen hauska seikka suomalaisten puhuessa englantia tai ruotsia on se, että she/he -pronominit sekoittuvat helposti, suomessa kun ei niiden välillä tehdä mitään eroa. Tätä entinen englanninopettajani kirosi aina, hän kun edelleen silloin tällöin sekoitti ne keskenään ja sai Englannissa huvittuneita ilmeitä.


----------



## sakvaka

Tähän tulee lisätä ruotsin ja englannin ja (mahdollisesti) saksan, ranskan, portugalin, espanjan ja italian erilaiset tavat käyttää artikkelia tai niihin rinnastettavaa rakennetta. Englannissahan esimerkiksi sana luonto, _nature_ (ja avaruus, _space_) eivät ikinä saa määräävää artikkelia, mutta ruotsissa ja italiassa käyttö on perusteltua: _naturen/rymden_, _la natura/lo spazio_). Puhumattakaan eräistä sanonnoista (joissa ruotsi yleensä jättää artikkelin pois: _fatta beslut_ - tehdä päätös, make a decision) ja muista yleisistä sekaannuksenaiheista (ruotsissa _jag är tandläkare_, mutta englannissa _I am a dentist_).


----------



## sakvaka

Pari korjausta juhannuksen kunniaksi. 



Gavril said:


> Englanninkielisissä maissa on yleistä, että äidinkieleltään (esim.) venäjänkieliset puhuvat "artikkelitonta" englantia, siis ilman sanoja "a" tai "the". Maassani artikkelittomuutta pidetään etenkin venäläisen alkuperän tunnusmerkkinä, vaikka venäjän lisäksi/ohella on hirveästi muita kieliä, joista artikkeli puuttuu.
> 
> Odottaisi olevan yleistä, että suomenkielisetkin puhuisivat esim. englantia ilman artikkelia. Mutta,
> 
> 1) puhekielessä käytetään kuulemma laajalti jonkunlaista (jonkinlaista) (_se_-sanaan perustuvaa) artikkelia
> 
> 2) Ruotsin/englannin laajan opiskelun ansiosta monet suomalaiset -- ehkä useimmat -- osaavat kieltä, jossa artikkeli on olennainen.
> 
> Teidän kokemuksenne perusteella, puhuvatko suomenkieliset usein artikkelitonta englantia, ruotsia jne., vai käyttävätkö yleensä artikkelia odotuksenmukaisissa paikoissa?
> 
> Kiitos ja hyvää juhannusta


----------



## sunflour

Gavril,
kyselit suomalaisten artikkelin käytöstä, erityisesti englantia puhuttaessa. Suomessa kuulee valtavan monentasoista englantia. Jotkut suomalaiset osaavat käyttää artikkeleita, toiset eivät. 
Työyhteisöni on kaksikielinen (suomi-englanti), ja esimerkiksi kokoukset ovat usein suureksi osaksi englanniksi. Suomalainen ja suomenkielinen pomoni, joka kokoukset johtaa, jättää usein artikkeleita pois englantia puhuessaan. Sama pätee myös pomon englanninkielisiin sähköposteihin.


----------



## Gavril

Terve,


Nostan taas tämän ketjun koska mieleen tuli toinen kysymys: mikäli äidinkieleltään suomen puhujat jättävät pois englannin artikkelit puhuessaan englantia, jättävätkö he epämääräisen artikkelin (*a*, _*an*_) pois useammin kuin määräisen (*the*)?


Jonkin aikaa sitten luin suomalaisen kirjoittaman englanninkielisen tekstin, jossa kirjoittaja jätti artikkelit silloin tällöin pois, mutta muistaakseni epämääräinen artikkeli puuttui odotuksen mukaisista paikoista huomattavan useammin kuin määräinen. En tiedä, miten yleinen tämä taipumus on, mutta jos se on todellinen taipumus, olisi kiinnostavaa tietää mikä sitä aiheuttaa, eli mitkä tekijät vaikuttavat siihen.


Vertailutapaus: on ehkä odotettavaa, että äidinkieleltään englannin puhujilla olisi enemmän vaikeuksia suomen partitiivin käytössä (Odotan miestä) kuin akkusatiivin (Näen miehen), mikäli suomen akkusatiivi vastaa tarkemmin englannin "objektin" käsitettä. Ehkä tämä päti minuun kun aloin opiskella suomea, vaikka nykyään taipumukseni on sekoittaa sijamuodot toisiinsa.


----------



## Määränpää

Minun arkikokemukseni mukaan monet suomalaiset unohtavat epämääräisen artikkelin varsinkin silloin, kun substantiiviin liityy adjektiivi, johon liittyy jokin määre.

_She is (a) very good doctor._

_I was given so bad (a) book that I couldn't finish it._


----------

